# 1948 Schwinn All-American



## prewarmachine (May 22, 2019)

Just picked this up yesterday.  It's stamped with an H serial number under the crank that had it built 11/11/1948.  Can't seem to find any info on this "All-American".  Is it a type of New World or totally it's own thing?  Any info on this bike would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Oilit (May 22, 2019)

I wonder if it's some kind of custom bike? But that badge looks factory, pretty sharp if it's custom.


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2019)

It's an original badge and decal.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2019)

I'm confused, where are you getting that 48 date for an H serial number? 

11/11/48 -------- E159713 -------- E163763


----------



## prewarmachine (May 23, 2019)

It does look pieced together.  Modern wheels and hubs and basically everything else newer really.  Maybe a 70's Schwinn fork??
Sorry! I was looking at a different serial number I wrote down! This one has E163277 under the crank housing.


----------



## prewarmachine (May 23, 2019)

I can't find anything on the "All-American" in the 1948 or 1950 catalog.  Was this maybe a different model of continental or new world perhaps?


----------



## PCHiggin (May 23, 2019)

That badge popped up here in a for sale ad....https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-ranger-badges-rare-and-unusual-schwinn-badges-f-s.152767/


----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2019)

It’s pretty sweet, hope someone can chime in. 
@Eric Amlie @SirMike1983


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 23, 2019)

No help from me.
I've seen the badges before, but know nothing about them.


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2019)

Here's a 1940 DX wearing a hat in ring All American badge.









I read the dope on these badges about 9-10 years ago but I can't remember the details. The hat in ring symbol was used on many things during the two world wars and Schwinn used that hat in ring seat post decal well into the 60's.


----------



## prewarmachine (May 23, 2019)

Thanks for posting that DX!
I'm guessing it was just a different version of a bike they offered being that it's found on both a DX and a road bike frame.  My 53' World road bike frame looks identical to this All-American.


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2019)

prewarmachine said:


> Thanks for posting that DX!
> I'm guessing it was just a different version of a bike they offered being that it's found on both a DX and a road bike frame.  My 53' World road bike frame looks identical to this All-American.




I'm pretty sure that badge has nothing to do with the model of the bikes they were installed on. Throwing your hat in the ring meant your ready for the challenge and this was used in very early boxing. Schwinn was throwing their hat in the ring as a contender when the Paramount became the only American bike that was used in 6 day races and placing or winning races. Thus the *All American* hat in ring badge. I believe the Paramount spawned Schwinn's use of this symbol and it was the first to use the Hat in Ring decal on the seat tube in 1939 and then in 1940 it was used on their other lightweights. So that badge was Schwinn's way of saying they were in the game as the American contender for quality bicycles. It has nothing to do with the wars or the 94th Fighter Squadron.  

This is the only catalog image for 1939 that somewhat shows the Hat in Ring on the seat tube decal and the text tells a story.


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2019)

I have not seen many Schwinn bikes with the ALL American head badge... .. most were prewar
...There is a legendary all Black BA 607 residing in Chicago with gold box pin striping and the 
same badge...   Thought maybe it was reserved for special order bikes .... 
that sort of basic DX refutes that theory....


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2019)

I doubt they would’ve ever used that badge on any of the early first generation Schwinn Lightweights, because most of the critical components were either sourced, and if not actually made there, inspired by British made gear.
Cranks, Hubs, Spindle, rims, brakes, saddles, etc, were all of English design, and I suspect, imported from England.
The frames were made here, but that was about it.
The Hat in the Ring symbol holds true to Schwinn entry into the professional racing scene and the adult sports touring market, but I’m just not so sure, about the All American claim on that badge for the prewar Paramount and Superior line of bicycles.


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I doubt they would’ve ever used that badge on any of the early first generation Schwinn Lightweights, because most of the critical components were either sourced, and if not actually made there, inspired by British made gear.
> Cranks, Hubs, Spindle, rims, brakes, saddles, etc, were all of English design, and I suspect, imported from England.
> The frames were made here, but that was about it.





I would say yes to the Foreign design of a few parts but totally disagree with you 100%. Schwinn made most all of the parts on the Paramount including the crank set, rims, hubs, seat post and stem. The only thing I can say that was imported is the Brooks B-17 Standard but there were other saddle options like the Persons and Mesinger racing saddles.  As scarce as those badges are I would think they were short lived and only used on select pieces that were in fact all American.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm guessing that Schwinn's "Hat in the Ring" decal honored Eddie Rickenbacker, the top U.S. ace in WW1, flying with and eventually commanding the 94th Aero Squadron, known as the "Hat in the Ring" squadron. WWII overshadows WWI in most people's memory, but Rickenbacker was well known  even before the war as a race car driver (He competed in the Indianapolis 500 four times) and went on to found Eastern Airlines, among other feats.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Rickenbacker 
I just thought that it ought to be mentioned, and since nobody else had...


----------

